# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Shark Spotter, shark detection using deep learningb and AI, Australia

## Airicist

rippercorp.com

youtube.com/@littleripperlifesaver4427

vimeo.com/user84406966

facebook.com/rippercorp

twitter.com/rippercorp

linkedin.com/company/ripper-corporation

instagram.com/rippercorp

CEO - Jason Young

----------


## Airicist

"Shark-detecting drones to patrol Australian beaches"

August 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Ripper Corp, advanced nav world of drones

Dec 5, 2022

----------

